# The end of an era.......



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow......kinda sad.  I still have my college typwriter.......it was "state of the art" back then, and still works perfectly now. I wonder how long I'll be able to get ink tape and corrector tape for it?

Last Typewriter Company Closes Doors


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

wow........that sorta stinks. I still have my mother's old Royal.........no way in hades that is ever leaving the family.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I've still got a typewriter tucked away at work and my mum's got two at home. I think we'll be hanging on to them as heirlooms!!!

At a car boot sale last weekend, a friend's daughter (11 y o) bought an old typewriter for £1.00 to try it out ... she'd never used one before! I guess there are loads of people around like that these days.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

LauraMJ said:


> Wow......kinda sad.  I still have my college typwriter.......it was "state of the art" back then, and still works perfectly now. I wonder how long I'll be able to get ink tape and corrector tape for it?
> 
> Last Typewriter Company Closes Doors


Smith-Corona carries typewriter ribbon - just search for Smith-Corona at Duckduckgo and there is a link to shoplet.com. I assume you could replace the Smith-Corona in the search string of the link and it would tell you about links to shops that carry typewriter ribbon for your brand of typewriter.

-- Tom


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

Have you read the comments? This article is not true.....



Andrew Ivers said:


> A friend of mine sent me this same story, but through a blog at the Post -- and they seem pretty confident that this isn't the "last" typewriter factory:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/...
> 
> Still, I relish any excuse to talk about typewriters. I'm 26 and, like the author, have been through a number of typing machines over the years. For the last few I've been using an old S-C Sterling ( http://farm4.static.flickr.com... ) that I got from my parents and had cleaned up back when I was in high school. It still works perfectly -- and has survived at least two long moves and even a few road trips. When asked to defend (or just explain) having an antiquated piece of office equipment lying around, I've always made the point that nothing can help you more as a writer than having to re-type an entire draft of a piece. Having actually done this when typing the occasional story or poem (and even a few times, as an experiment, writing papers in college), I can strongly attest that it is VERY HARD to put your hands through the tedium if you don't think what you've written is as good as it can be.


and



RJR303 said:


> This article is NOT correct. I am with Royal Consumer Information Products in Somerset, NJ. We have been making typewrithers for over 100 years. We are still making both manual and electronic typewriters and we have no plans to discontinue them! True, the market size is small in comparison to what it once was but there is still a steady demand for both types of typewriters.


----------



## Rob Pearson (Jul 10, 2003)

As mentioned by previous posts... but here's a link to one of the news places that updated the story...

See the updated article at the following link....



> UPDATE: Contrary to previous accounts, it seems that the typewriters are still rolling off of assembly lines. According to an interview Minyanville conducted with an employee at Swintec, a typewriter maker, the company is still making the devices.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/26/worlds-last-typewriter-factory-closes_n_853670.html


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I have been using the type-writing and i cant find the DELETE and Return Button.

How these works?!?!?


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I've got a Brother SX4000 which is still available for sale as are the cartridges. I use it about once every two years because some company is too cheap to invest in software that will make a pdf form active. I have to breakout the operating manual everytime I use it once I'm past rolling in the paper form.


----------

